# I7 3770k ausreichend für Anno 1800?



## Brotregal (17. April 2019)

*I7 3770k ausreichend für Anno 1800?*

Moin  
meint Ihr das Anno 1800 mit dem 3770k noch in max Settings und mit 40fps Aufwärts spielbar ist? (Full HD)

GraKa wäre bei mir eine RTX 2060 OC von MSI. 
Ansonsten leider auch nur 16GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher. Genauen Takt weiß ich leider nicht.

Eventuell hat ja jemand einen Ratschlag oder kann berichten wie es läuft  

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.
MfG


----------



## Govego (17. April 2019)

*AW: I7 3770k ausreichend für Anno 1800?*

sollte klappen. 

anno wird vor allen dingen von deinem prozessor limitiert werden. guck dir dazu mal folgendes video an:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Anno-...e-und-empfohlene-Systemanforderungen-1279886/


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2019)

*AW: I7 3770k ausreichend für Anno 1800?*

Hier ein Video mit einem i7-4770K, da sollte Dein i7 auch noch gut laufen.
YouTube


----------



## Killermarkus81 (17. April 2019)

*AW: I7 3770k ausreichend für Anno 1800?*

Ich habe meine 3770k damals wegen 1404 getauscht


----------



## Malkolm (17. April 2019)

*AW: I7 3770k ausreichend für Anno 1800?*

Mit meinem 3930K läuft alles super, auch nach mehr als 15h auf einer map.


----------



## Brotregal (17. April 2019)

*AW: I7 3770k ausreichend für Anno 1800?*

Danke erstmal schon für eure Antworte. Das macht mir zum größten Teil ja schon mal Hoffnung. 
Notfalls könnte ich auch noch den Prozessor leicht übertakten. Mit 4,5Ghz soll es wohl auch alles gut laufen. 
Bock hätte ich auf jeden Fall mal drauf.


----------



## Gysi1901 (17. April 2019)

*AW: I7 3770k ausreichend für Anno 1800?*

Du hast ihn also noch nicht übertaktet? Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall dazu raten, wozu sonst hat man einen K-Prozessor?^^


----------



## Laggy.NET (17. April 2019)

*AW: I7 3770k ausreichend für Anno 1800?*

Die Framerate ist bei Anno sowieso ziemlich egal. Es wird ganz gut laufen, aber selbst mit High End Systemen kannste halt 60 FPS nicht halten, von daher ist der Gedanke, da ne gute Performance zu erzielen eh schon vom Tisch.

Und ob das jetzt mit 30 oder 40 FPS läuft ist praktisch egal. Die Maus ist stets von der Framerate entkoppelt, somit bleibt es immer gut bedienbar.


Abgesehen davon, warum hast du die Open beta nicht ausprobiert? War letztes Wochenende spielbar für jeden und wurde in uPlay auch groß angezeigt. Die Monate zuvor gabs auch mal eine Closed Beta, wo man sich nur von jemanden einladen lassen musste. 
So viele Möglichkeiten, es selber auszuprobieren...


----------



## NatokWa (17. April 2019)

*AW: I7 3770k ausreichend für Anno 1800?*

Also MAX-Settings kannst so oder so knicken .... Ich laufe mit meinem Sys bei WQHD auf den Max Settings bei 14-20 FPS , schätze mal du kommst bei FHD bei was ähnlichem raus . Auf "Sehr Hoch" sinds dann 40+ , dank GSync wirkt das schon flüßig und sieht imernoch genial aus . Anno2205 wirkt gegen 1800 fast schon Kahl *g*


----------

